# Getting second puppy



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

My GSD Puppy is 4 months now. I wanted two puppies, but didn't want them growing up together. I decided to wait longer, but I want to start looking already. 

I have had wolf dog mixed with GSD before. He was high content wolf mix. I would not recommend it to anyone. I got tricked into getting one. However, I really liked how it looked and his drive. I wish I could get something similar but without the wolfiness. Are there any good breeds that look IDENTICAL to wolves. Malamutes and Huskies don't really look like wolves. I have seen some adult wolf looking dogs with very dog like personality. I am not sure what breed they were. 

If you know a breeder who breeds DOGS that look identical to wolves or GSD mix with low content wolf dogs, please do let me know!

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

GSD/Husky crosses look very wolf like, much more so than a Husky. I wouldn’t recommend it though, you may get the look you want, but temperaments are all over the place, and I would take 6 GSD pups all at the same time rather than having another GSD/Husky mix. Crios was purchased for his looks, against all advice given to the people that purchased him, and he ended up rehomed because they couldn’t train him or get him to stop destroying everything in sight. The lady the rehomed him to ran into the same problems and tried to give him back to the original owner. The original owner contacted me and asked if I could take the dog for a week or two of heavy training, and return him to the second owner. I fell for that one. She never returned for him, and I ended up having to get her to email me notarized copies releasing him to me. 

I’ve never heard of a successful purchase based on looks. You generally end up with temperament and behavioral issues when attempting to create a new breed by crossbreeding for looks. 

So no recommendations other than rethink what you’re looking for, and prioritizing looks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Let me give you the best advice I ever saw on this website: wait until your current puppy is at least 2, and well trained, before adding another pup.
I have a 4 month old and a 7 year old. Even so, I have moments when I have to go into another room, breathe deeply and have a little piece of chocolate.
A GSD puppy is a full time job, if you want to train him into a decent dog.
I understand the puppy enchantment, but you and your dog will be a lot better off if you wait.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

https://www.cuteness.com/13589842/saarloos-wolfdog-dog-breed-facts-information


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I totally agree with waiting until your puppy is older. Older dogs that are solid can be an awesome influence on youngster. Worst case scenario if the are not influencing the youngster who is being naughty you can still count on your older dog not to encourage it or get in on it. Not so with another puppy.

I wouldn't do it unless I was purposefully raising two puppies separately for work and the time commitment of doing that is completely overwhelming and out of the range of possibility. So I do only one.

Also, I absolutely don't want my dogs more bonded to each other than they are with me. And none of them are. My boys enjoy each other very much and play often, but if there is a hint of doing something with me they abandon each other instantly, which is how I want it. And that's totally by motivation- they WANT to do stuff with me, I've only ever trained attention to myself with rewards. I'm really glad they are friends I'm also really glad they aren't overly bonded. No problem leaving one behind and taking the other, no problem either being alone, and no problem engaging either to work enthusiastically with me whether the other one is present or not.

As for a wolfy looking dog...I'd be surprised if you could find something that really looks like a wolf but doesn't act like it... and I might question the integrity of anybody trying to breed/ produce such a thing


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would wait too, unless you are very experienced. I know people here have or had multiple puppies at the same time but they are all extremely good handlers.


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

wolfmonte said:


> My GSD Puppy is 4 months now. I wanted two puppies, but didn't want them growing up together. I decided to wait longer, but I want to start looking already.
> 
> I have had wolf dog mixed with GSD before. He was high content wolf mix. I would not recommend it to anyone. I got tricked into getting one. However, I really liked how it looked and his drive. I wish I could get something similar but without the wolfiness. Are there any good breeds that look IDENTICAL to wolves. Malamutes and Huskies don't really look like wolves. I have seen some adult wolf looking dogs with very dog like personality. I am not sure what breed they were.
> 
> ...


I've seen pictures of the Northern Inuit dogs that look a lot like wolves, but you need to read up
on their temperament and demeanor and trainability to see if that's what you're looking for.

I agree with the others that you should wait until your current puppy is older and more trained
before taking on another puppy.

My son got talked into taking 2 sibling GSD/Husky mixes and he really had his hands full for
a long time. Don't do it.


----------



## mario2212 (Oct 5, 2019)

Just made this account to answer your post. 
I agree with you that Huskies and Malamutes look nothing like wolves.
Northern Inuit and Utonagans are a little closer but still look nothing like a wolf tbh. 
Tamaskans, Sarloos and Czechoslovakian wolfdogs are closer. They have wolf content but I believe any of them can still make a great pet for someone that knows what they are doing so I wouldn't discard them as options if I were you.
Now, I never mention this next breed in person or online because they are not a popular breed and they look a lot like a wolf so I would like them to remain somewhat unknown.
It's the type of dog that everyone waking down the street would want to get just to impress other people. And that type of people do no research, have no clue about training, socialization, exercice needs and honestly have no business owning dogs to begin with. The reason I am willing to mention the breed here is because this is strictly a dog forum and so I expect everyone who visits this to be a lot more dog oriented and willing to do proper research than the average person browsing a website like reddit for example. Name of the breed is Alaskan Noble Companion Dog, also known as ANCD. I have not owned one myself but did quite a bit of research on them a few years ago and their temperament seems great but make sure to do your own research.

If you do get one please just tell people on the street that it's a mutt, don't popularize the breed. Same for the Sarloos, Tamaskans, Northern Inuits, etc.


----------

